# Current HD size VS future HD size



## Cajun (Jan 7, 2002)

Wanted opinions on whether or not I should upgrade to a 1TB drive or buy a 2TB drive and wait for the software/firmware to catch up? Would be putting it in a S3.


----------



## Cajun (Jan 7, 2002)

Cajun said:


> Wanted opinions on whether or not I should upgrade to a 1TB drive or buy a 2TB drive and wait for the software/firmware to catch up? Would be putting it in a S3.


Almost 200 people have looked at this post and nobody has a response? Help...I need your advice & opinions


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

Our crystal ball is extremely cloudy.

While the fix that would allow larger drives to be used is fairly simple, Tivo has made no comments on the matter either way. We have no idea if the fix will just magically appear soon, or never.

I wouldn't bother putting larger than a 1TB drive in. But that's just me.

-Ken


----------



## wedenton (Jun 13, 2002)

Now that Premier is announced, I think Tivo will no longer be making significant changes to the S3 software. On my S3, I went with a 1T drive in an eSata connected Antec MX-1 for a total capacity of 1.25T and have been quite pleased with the results. No problems at all.

This setup only works with the S3. Will not work on HD boxes unless you buy the correct Western Digital expander specified by Tivo. See the Drive Expansion thread in the Series 3 forum.


----------



## weaknees (May 11, 2001)

wedenton said:


> Now that Premier is announced, I think Tivo will no longer be making significant changes to the S3 software.


I'm not sure I agree with this....there are a lot of high-end TiVo customers out there with Series3 HD TiVo DVRs, just as there are a lot of customers with Series2 DVRs. We still see updates for Series2 units, and I suspect we'll continue to see updates for Series3 units.

I'd stick with 1TB inside and 1TB outside if I were using a Series3.


----------

